# Aches and Pains Thread



## Bamby

I'm finding myself at the age that I'm starting to experience them but still concerned whats safe for potential long term usage to curtail them. I know ibuprofen helps but should I live another ten or more years is it's effects going to do me under...


Thoughts, or what do you find useful?


----------



## mla2ofus

I shy away from ibuprofen due to potential liver damage. Acetominifen (sp) for me and in limited quantity. Most of my aches and pains I've learned to live with. Some think the golden years should be absolutely pain free. In my case it's all a result of working hard, not smart, in my working years.
Mike


----------



## Bamby

Thanks going to look at it... They say I already have some liver damage don't need to create any more...


----------



## Glenn9643

I started taking Tumeric Curcumin capsules twice daily to help with enlarged prostate symptoms.  Not only did it relieve those problems but I noticed that I no longer had problems with my back and pain in my hips and legs when driving long distances.  I've bought it from Amazon and Walmart.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Turmeric...r&athmtid=eroData&athznid=eroData&athena=true


----------



## pirate_girl

Aleve and good old aspirin works for me.

Acetaminophen and Ibuprofen are not meant to be part of a pain relieving regimen.

There are a lot of natural means available that do work.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Aleve and good old aspirin works for me.
> 
> Acetaminophen and Ibuprofen are not meant to be part of a pain relieving regimen.
> 
> There are a lot of natural means available that do work.




I  like the natural route if it proves out. These shoulders are ever going to be right but I'd like them as livable as possible. I looked briefly at Gleens suggestion at least price wise its doable.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> I  like the natural route if it proves out. These shoulders are ever going to be right but I'd like them as livable as possible. I looked briefly at Gleens suggestion at least price wise its doable.



There is a teensy little jar of wonder called Tiger Balm.
It's topical and works amazing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Aleve in the morning and night for me. Along with a 5 mg dose of thc based sativa in pill form in the morning and a dose of dry leaf indica higher in thc around 10pm to sleep through the night pain free. The daytime stuff doesn't affect cognitive function at all and has way less side effects as other prescribed medications I've been on. 

And just an fyi, I was the biggest opponent against the stuff all my life.


----------



## nixon

I try not to take anything due to some of the meds I’m on . BUT ... if I know I’m going to do something that is going to hurt later , I take some tylenol extra strength to ward off most of the pain .  Used to take Aleve ,but it is taboo with the other meds .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I figured aleve has to be better than taking 4 or 5 oxycontin every day for pain and being buzzed up all the time. Or lyrica that did nothing but cause me to gain 40pounds.


----------



## GlacierSean

Your looking for a natural way to reduce pain long term without causing damage to your body (especially the liver). CBD checks all of those boxes. A wide variety of products are available and to be clear it's not intoxicating.

http://planthealing.hempworx.com/contactMe


----------



## baldy347

Aleve seriously screwed with my eyesight, took six months and three pair of glasses to determine the cause.


wayne


----------



## pirate_girl

baldy347 said:


> Aleve seriously screwed with my eyesight, took six months and three pair of glasses to determine the cause.
> 
> 
> wayne



Wayne, were you taking Warfarin or something similar along with it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

GlacierSean said:


> Your looking for a natural way to reduce pain long term without causing damage to your body (especially the liver). CBD checks all of those boxes. A wide variety of products are available and to be clear it's not intoxicating.
> 
> http://planthealing.hempworx.com/contactMe


I tried cbd oil. Didn't do anything for me. I shifted over to a low thc in pill form that does work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Wayne, were you taking Warfarin or something similar along with it?


on the topic of warfarin. 

I hated the stuff. Didn't work for me. I kept having to adjust my dose and go down to the clinic twice a week for them to adjust my dose and take blood. It also caused my hair to be falling out in clumps in the shower. I was switched to xarelto. While it's not a perfect drug by any means, it worked to control my blood count numbers. And no more weekly testing. But I was cautioned that if I cut myself they couldn't stop the bleeding while on that. Warfarin at least allows for the chance to administer another medication that reverses the blood thinning properties of the medication.


----------



## Bamby

I'm a following and reading the suggestions... I know I can't use the marijuana derivative products. WV doesn't approve of them and is frantically tying to drive up the numbers of pharmaceutical addicts and pharmaceutical stocks. Per capita we're no1 in the nation but they believe there is still room for growth.


----------



## bczoom

Add me to those who go with Aleve (Naproxin).  I have prescription strength but it does me well.
Kidney stones are the only thing that has me go for something stronger.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Used to take way too much ibuprofen but since having my knees replaced I rarely take anything.

I had some back pain for a while but read some books by John Sarno and have been able to keep it under control.

Worth a read if you have chronic pain:  https://www.amazon.com/Healing-Back...542380192&sr=8-3&keywords=back+pain+mind+body


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dr has me on Tylenol only. I’ve had kidney cancer and liver problems

.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Dr has me on Tylenol only. I’ve had kidney cancer and liver problems
> 
> .


Probably your only safe option right now Jim.
It wouldn't be safe for you to take aspirin or ibuprofen either.
I'm not a doctor, but I've known more than most of them when it comes to these things.
We both practice what we know from books , education and experience.
My experience has been that I often know more than them.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Probably your only safe option right now Jim.
> It wouldn't be safe for you to take aspirin or ibuprofen either.
> I'm not a doctor, but I've known more than most of them when it comes to these things.
> We both practice what we know from books , education and experience.
> My experience has been that I often know more than them.



I take the 325’s instead of the extra strength and to not take them very often.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was in quite a bit of pain today.  Just took my nighttime cocktail of meds and feeling fine now.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Mostly I ignore pain; it has been a companion for a long time and lets me know I'm still alive.  About the only time I medicate for pain is after surgery and then not more than 36 hours.  At those times I've found that Torodol works best for me; it actually makes any pain just "go away" for six hours.  A true _Wonder drug_, for me at least!   

I have a regimen of drugs daily that keep me on the green side of the lawn.  (Diabetes, hypertension, and a tendency toward sinus/chest congestion.)  I'm not too worried:  the odds are in favor of me dying because I irritated some liberal snowflake past it's endurance point!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been managing my pain fairly well the past few months. Tonight is a different story. Since it was Friday night,  we stayed up a bit later than usual in order to avoid being wide awake at 6am. That literally backfired. Meaning it was 4am and I was wide awake with my back on fire. I have permanent muscle and nerve damage going from where the ribs join onto the vertebrae where I broke three vertebrae. Also right down where the vertebrae joins the pelvis.

When I flare up like this, no amount of medication will help. It hurts to sit down. It hurts to stand. It hurts to lay down. There is no relief. 

I'm not talking about regular back pain. It's burning so much that the muscles in my legs are a burning numbness and I can't feel my feet. So I'm back to walking at a snails pace with two canes.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've been managing my pain fairly well the past few months. Tonight is a different story. Since it was Friday night,  we stayed up a bit later than usual in order to avoid being wide awake at 6am. That literally backfired. Meaning it was 4am and I was wide awake with my back on fire. I have permanent muscle and nerve damage going from where the ribs join onto the vertebrae where I broke three vertebrae. Also right down where the vertebrae joins the pelvis.
> 
> When I flare up like this, no amount of medication will help. It hurts to sit down. It hurts to stand. It hurts to lay down. There is no relief.
> 
> I'm not talking about regular back pain. It's burning so much that the muscles in my legs are a burning numbness and I can't feel my feet. So I'm back to walking at a snails pace with two canes.



Hope your pain eases up soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Been flared up for a week now.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> I have a regimen of drugs daily that keep me on the green side of the lawn.  (Diabetes, hypertension, and a tendency toward sinus/chest congestion.)  I'm not too worried:  the odds are in favor of me dying because I irritated some liberal snowflake past it's endurance point!



It seems that we have both arrived at the same point in life.  I'm pretty much on the same cocktail of drugs.  I don't take painkillers as a general rule.  I can't even remember the last time I popped one but the way my back keeps on getting worse it may not be too long.


----------



## 300 H and H

We bought a new mattress about a year and a half ago. If I had another one, I would be guilty of a private bon fire in the back yard tonight if I had my way.  Memory foam just means you lay in the same hole you made night after night. A night in a hotel with a firm mattress sealed the deal for me. When you wake up in the morning hurting, and the night before you weren't you need a new one..  

I see no one makes a mattress that can be flipped. I have to wonder if the makers of these had a pow wow in the Bahama's and are colluding to make us purchase a new one every several years. 

I wish I could buy a Serta Perfect Sleeper as we had. Son of guns don't make them any more that are free of that bullsh1t foam and are not able to be flipped unless you like sleeping on cardboard.. 

For the pain in my shoulders, I take Alieve, but only sparingly. To much of anything is bad, and it works best the less you use. JMHO

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We bought a new semi firm mattress about 4 years ago.  It's been good.  But I've discovered that I can't lay flat since my accident.  So I have a wedge pillow to elevate my upper body.  Problem is that my back now needs as soft as I can get it and that wedge pillow is a firm foam.  So I improvised.  I have the wedge, then a very soft foam pillow under my back and a thicker pillow under my head.  Not to mention a grab bar to help me get up on my own in the morning otherwise it ain't happening.


----------



## luvs

baths-- gotta luv 'em--
i'm pushing 4 a bubble-jet tub~~
forgot to mention neuropathy-- 
you have pins-&-needles, arms, feet, always-- you can make your way, except, literally, on pins & needles--
cannot say how that affects you- fretting over my career, family, being social, chit...... typing is an effort--
 typing~~


----------



## jaminhealth

I live with 60+ yrs of osteoarthritis and the last 10 yrs from a messed up hip replacement.

I use ALL supplements and what helps me is 1 ibuprofen and 1 extra strength tylenol every 6 hrs and I take supplements for liver and stomach protection.  Never take the above 2 on empty stomach, always with some food.  And refuse the pharma heavy duty drugs...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

2 yrs later and I'm on a daily cocktail of pain meds. I take aleve and ibuprofen morning and night along with baclofen (a nerve pill) and medical marijuana. I take it in pill form which is a low dose thc pill that's slow release and doesn't give any cognitive side effects but helps to reduce the pain. 

In the evening at 9pm, my morning meds have gone so I take another aleve ibuprofen a sleeping pill and head outside for a hoot of a higher thc indica. The other meds take a couple hours to kick in so the thc indica is like a kick in the a$$ to calm the nerves and ease the pain until the pills kick in. It's literally the only thing that has allowed me to sleep a full night since my accident 5 years ago. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Essentially, I'm still in the same place that I was two years ago although my back is worse after my little episode a year ago.  That took 6 months to sort itself out ... kinda.

I'm still popping pills and shooting up for all the same problems.  My kidney doctor warned me off all pain relievers except Tylenol.  Not that it matters much, I don't take any anyway.  According to me, I take too many pills as it is although, in reality, not many of them are prescription, only 4 I think.  I think that a small toddy every night helps with pain and also helps me sleep, otherwise I just live with it.  I have my bad days and my slightly better days but mostly they are okay and I just get on with it as best as I can.  I've used and abused this body for over 70 years so I'm just paying the price for that now.


----------



## jaminhealth

Wear and tear and years of use/abuse, I didn't sit around and I'm 82.

On the replacement issues, many do good and many don't.  I'm one who didn't with hip replacement.


----------

